# India – IP Camera - where to purchase Foscam as Flipkart does not sell?



## sunandoghosh (Apr 29, 2013)

India – IP Camera - where to purchase Foscam as Flipkart does not sell?

Hi friends,
I am looking to purchase following product. 

Foscam FI8910W Pan & Tilt IP/Network Camera with Two-Way Audio and Night Vision (Black)

*www.amazon.com/Foscam-FI8910W-Netw...iewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

However flipkart is not selling this item and I don’t trust any other online retailers in india like ebay etc…as warranty is essential for this item.

Also any other recommendations anyone has instead of the product I am chosing.

Pls advise.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Jun 3, 2013)

Try ebay


----------



## roi (Oct 5, 2013)

sunandoghosh said:


> India – IP Camera - where to purchase Foscam as Flipkart does not sell?
> 
> Hi friends,
> I am looking to purchase following product.
> ...




You can now buy it from Flipkart.com with warranty, here is the link or search for foscam cameras on flipkart

Foscam - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - All Categories | Flipkart.com

thanks,
Rohit


----------

